# تحليل المخاطر باستعمال mosar



## mohazik (8 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة ممكن مساعدة فيما يخص تحليل المخاطر باستعمال طريقة mosar او شرح وهل هناك برنامج كمبيوتر يساعد في الدراسة بارك الله فيكم


----------

